

Why are fingerprint scanners not used for logging into to websites? - lacero

It would be very useful if one did not have to remember all these passwords but just swipe a finger to login.
======
wmf
My mom doesn't have a fingerprint scanner. Also, I prefer to keep my fingers
attached to my hands.

